# Finnex Stingray for 10 gallon



## ebrammer252 (Jun 4, 2015)

Right now I've got a dual screw in tube CFL style hood with two 15w bulbs in it. I've been wanting to switch to a Stingray, but I want to make sure it is equal to what I've got currently or better.

10 gallon, no Co2, low-tech plants, RCS, Cory cats, nerites and amanos.


----------



## grizzly_a (Sep 9, 2014)

The Stingray is estimated to get about 40Par on a 10g. It should grow some algae for your shrimp to feast upon. Given the cost of the Stingray, it's not going to hurt the wallet to badly to try it out.


----------



## ebrammer252 (Jun 4, 2015)

grizzly_a said:


> The Stingray is estimated to get about 40Par on a 10g. It should grow some algae for your shrimp to feast upon. Given the cost of the Stingray, it's not going to hurt the wallet to badly to try it out.


So you think it would on par (pun intended) with my current lighting setup?


----------



## grizzly_a (Sep 9, 2014)

Unless someone has tested dual CFLs in your hood/reflectors/glass and tested for PAR, it's hard to know for certain. 

My gut tells me you would be at a lower PAR level with a single Stingray, but how much I'm not sure. I'm envisioning you have a hood with the glass "window" with 2 screw-in bulbs with a white reflector.


----------



## ebrammer252 (Jun 4, 2015)

grizzly_a said:


> Unless someone has tested dual CFLs in your hood/reflectors/glass and tested for PAR, it's hard to know for certain.
> 
> My gut tells me you would be at a lower PAR level with a single Stingray, but how much I'm not sure. I'm envisioning you have a hood with the glass "window" with 2 screw-in bulbs with a white reflector.


You would be correct, but it's a metal reflector. (I'm not sure how much the light output varies from white vs. metal reflectors)


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

I have the stingray on a 10. Its brighter than I expected it to be. Raised it two inches to control algae a bit more. Things seem under control but I may raise it more. Low tech excel tank.


----------



## ebrammer252 (Jun 4, 2015)

jrill said:


> I have the stingray on a 10. Its brighter than I expected it to be. Raised it two inches to control algae a bit more. Things seem under control but I may raise it more. Low tech excel tank.


Thanks, I'll give it a shot then!


----------



## ebrammer252 (Jun 4, 2015)

I was wrong, I'm actually using these : Shop Utilitech 7-Watt (40W Equivalent) 6,500K Medium Base (E-26) Daylight Decorative CFL Bulb at Lowes.com

They're only 7W each, so 14W total. So HALF the light I originally stated, I assume a Stingray would do me better than that?


----------



## ebrammer252 (Jun 4, 2015)

I got my Stingray today and it is MUCH brighter. But it does lose that warm color I really liked that made the greens soft, this is much cooler like typical florescent lighting. But I can surely see everything in my tank now for certain.


----------

